# La vita attraverso la musica



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;iqhERjm7DNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqhERjm7DNM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;iqhERjm7DNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqhERjm7DNM[/video]

Bellissimo....


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;aAPxSKsdy-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAPxSKsdy-w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;z_f1CEfSZLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_f1CEfSZLg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2011)

Conte cominciai a chattare circa sei anni fa, un mondo parallelo di cui diventi schiavo, e devi scottarti per uscirne.
La musica un'altro mondo parallelo dove le parole spesso sono i sogni o pensieri tradotti dall'artista, ed il tutto come un fratello maggiore accompagnato dalla musica che alza i toni facendoti sognare con quelle parole che alcune volte cambiano di significato col passare del tempo. 
Un mondo magnifico che mi accompagnerà sempre e che amo tantissimo.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWCGf1ocobk


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWCGf1ocobk


[video=youtube;zGW-dxB4v5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGW-dxB4v5c&feature=fvst[/video]

[video=youtube;_yVXMMSRKTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yVXMMSRKTc[/video]

Sai penso che veramente proprio la musica come compagna mi ha dato certe emozioni e momenti...che non sai...
Se chiudo gli occhi ricordo certe mie notti...chiuso in qualche cattedrale europea...chiuso dentro...al buio...io, lui l'organo e il suono che si espande...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2011)

Il primo una favola.. il secondo stupendo!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Il primo una favola.. il secondo stupendo!


Per me comunque il lavoro musicale che più mi dice la vita attraverso la musica è Il quatuor di O.Messiaen.
http://guide.supereva.it/critica_di_musica_classica/interventi/2009/01/347246
l Quartetto per la fine del Tempo
Nacque nel campo di concentramento di Görlitz uno dei capolavori di Olivier Messiaen

Fra le composizioni del musicista francese Olivier Messiaen (1908-1982), il Quatuor pour la fin du Temps (Quartetto per la fine del Tempo) occupa un posto di sicuro riguardo.

Quando si ascolta questo capolavoro della musica del Novecento, non si può fare a meno di pensare al contesto in cui è nato ed è stato inizialmente eseguito, ovvero il campo di concentramento di Görlitz in Slesia.

Lì l’autore era internato, nel 1940, insieme ad altri 30.000 soldati, in prevalenza connazionali, catturati dalle truppe tedesche.

Tra i suoi compagni di prigionia c’erano il violinista Jean Le Boulaire, il clarinettista Henry Akoka e il violoncellista Étienne Pasquier.

La presenza di bravi musicisti, e di un noto compositore, giunse all’orecchio dei responsabili del lager, che chiesero a Messiaen di scrivere un trio.

Al proposito si narra che, mentre le Boulaire e Akoka, quando erano stati fatti prigionieri, avevano lo strumento con loro, Pasquier ne era privo.

Doveva quindi recuperare un violoncello e, dopo aver reperito miracolosamente i fondi necessari, ebbe il permesso di recarsi, scortato, da un liutaio di Görlitz per acquistarlo.

Il caso volle, poi, che Messiaen, mentre lavorava alla ristrutturazione di una baracca destinata a diventare un teatro per i prigionieri, trovò un pianoforte, malconcio, ma ancora utilizzabile.

Il trio divenne così un quartetto e, dopo numerose prove, il 25 gennaio 1941, il brano conobbe la prima esecuzione, nello Stalag VIII-A (nella foto), con lo stesso Messiaen al pianoforte, davanti a 400 infreddoliti prigionieri di tutte le classi sociali e a numerosi ufficiali tedeschi.

La composizione, che da quel momento ha conosciuto una costante notorietà, risulta divisa in otto movimenti, ognuno dei quali presenta un personaggio o una vicenda riportati nell’Apocalisse di S. Giovanni.

Dal punto di vista musicale, il Quartetto è attraversato da uno stile caratteristico del Novecento, con un linguaggio non sempre facile da recepire, ma che rende piuttosto bene le suggestioni riguardanti la fine del mondo.

Le righe conclusive le dedichiamo al titolo, che possiede almeno altri due significati, oltre a quello strettamente apocalittico.

Il primo è relativo alla fine delle “variazioni e divisioni, sottese al ritmo, che nell’eternità non avranno più senso”, come teneva a precisare l’autore nel descrivere la sua composizione, il secondo risulta collegato alla speranza che la guerra potesse terminare quanto prima.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quatuor_pour_la_fin_du_temps


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;h6fIN4R8xJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6fIN4R8xJQ&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2011)

Ma lui non può mancare un genio dei nostri giorni! Hugg Pottton!


[video=youtube;b73jnuXhwuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b73jnuXhwuQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6QeqNl3zqs&feature=related






Miciolidia.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> [video=youtube;iqhERjm7DNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqhERjm7DNM[/video]




!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lui non può mancare un genio dei nostri giorni! Hugg Pottton!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;b73jnuXhwuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b73jnuXhwuQ&feature=related[/video]


ma le variazioni sono estemporanee ? è genilale davvero! non lo conoscevo. denghiu'.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2011)

conte, non firmato, Micio,


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> conte, non firmato, Micio,


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma è da vedere eh? Questo qui è l'organista più trash che abbia MAI visto...ossia suona le grandi opere ( in questo caso Ad Nos di Liszt) come se fosse il bambino che gioca con il bontempi...Variazioni estemporanee? No è lui che salta le ultime tre pagine del pezzo per finire in gloria...mi fa capotare...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

Micio...prova a pensarla con il canto...far cantare...guarda questo capolavoro cosa diventa nelle mani sapienti di Potton! 
[video=youtube;KjbTmQcboGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjbTmQcboGM&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;HZiGffcwhB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZiGffcwhB0&feature=BFp&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]

Ora queste due sono due esecuzioni diremo Oneste...lontane da quelle di un Cocherau, Duprè, Roth...ecc..ecc...

Ma quella di Potton è fuori da ogni bendidio...insomma micio...Potton suona l'organo come se si cantasse Monteverdi con la voce da zecchino d'oro...eheheheeh
[video=youtube;ayQI9WyS8Hw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayQI9WyS8Hw&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&lf=BFp[/video]


----------



## free (22 Novembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNjiESg-te8



Schubert


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6Qe...[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNjiESg-te8
> 
> 
> 
> Schubert


Bellissimo ma senti cosa capita se mettiamo a fare musica da camera...tre geni assoluti...per i rispettivi strumenti...
Incredibile...sta esecuzion qui...
Il pianista impara il violoncellese...il violoncello parla in pianistese...il violinista ecc...eccc.
[video=youtube;aanDMH7GEZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aanDMH7GEZE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## free (23 Novembre 2011)

azz... Conte, che bello

ce l'hai lo spartito per piano?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> azz... Conte, che bello
> 
> ce l'hai lo spartito per piano?


Di quale pezzo?
Schubert? O grieg?


----------



## free (23 Novembre 2011)

Schubert
non mi sembra difficile (credo)


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> Schubert
> non mi sembra difficile (credo)


Schubert quel trio, farlo solo con il pianoforte...uhm...impossibile...ma ne ho trascritto un frammento per organo...sai con tre pentagrammi si riesce a fare molto...

Ma Schubert pianistico per me sommo è sta roba qua...
[video=youtube;qIkmdcs6UyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIkmdcs6UyU&feature=related[/video]

Comunque a scanso di moralismi inutili...
Franz Schubert
Morì a soli 32 anni di Sifilide.
Era un puttaniero: forse per lui l'amore era precluso, si sa, non nobile, bruttino, un maestrino di elementare, schiacciato dal gigante di Bonn...
Assieme a Ciaikovsky ha avuto il dono assoluto della melodia...


----------



## free (23 Novembre 2011)

già, sembra doppia melodia, senza armonia, un po' come Chopin
a vole mi divertivo a suonare solo gli accompagnamenti per fare uscire la melodia anche da lì!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> già, sembra doppia melodia, senza armonia, un po' come Chopin
> a vole mi divertivo a suonare solo gli accompagnamenti per fare uscire la melodia anche da lì!


Si...ma non capisco francamente l'analogia con Chopin...
Di Schubert mi ha sempre sconvolto l'affinità di terza nelle armonie...guarda che in questo pezzo...già all'inizio sto slittamento da sib maggiore a solb maggiore è na roba...forse analogia con il Chopin dei notturni...ma non con quello impegnato...Chopin ha una libertà armonica particolarissima...ma francamente io non sono mai andato pazzo per Chopin...non capisco molto la sua musica...ma è diabolicamente scritta bene per le dita...
Ma il Chopin più sconvolgente che io abbia mai sentito...che è come dire quasi un urlo selvaggio prima di morire è questo...
[video=youtube;XyZv-SlWL_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyZv-SlWL_s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2011)

l'affinità di terza nelle armonie non so nemmeno cosa sia, purtroppo sono ignorantissima nonchè autodidatta!
mi riferivo a Chopin perchè quando ho imparato (più o meno!) il Notturno op. 9 n. 2, ho notato che l'accompagnamento suonato da solo sprigiona una melodia che potrebbe stare in piedi senza bisogno d'altro
qualcosa di Chopin riesco a suonare, tra l'altro ho notato che a volte le dita possono essere un po' meno precise, qualche dissonanza passa! invece se stecchi Bach, o Mozart, per es., sono guai!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> l'affinità di terza nelle armonie non so nemmeno cosa sia, purtroppo sono ignorantissima nonchè autodidatta!
> mi riferivo a Chopin perchè quando ho imparato (più o meno!) il Notturno op. 9 n. 2, ho notato che l'accompagnamento suonato da solo sprigiona una melodia che potrebbe stare in piedi senza bisogno d'altro
> qualcosa di Chopin riesco a suonare, tra l'altro ho notato che a volte le dita possono essere un po' meno precise, qualche dissonanza passa! invece se stecchi Bach, o Mozart, per es., sono guai!


Ah ho capito...
Allora ti spiego l'affinità.
Partiamo da 80% della musica leggera...ogni accordo maggiore tende a diventare quello che sta una quinta sotto. 
Il concatenamento più banale è fare un accordo con la settima e poi la sua soluzione...es. prova sol7 e poi do.
Schubert è uno che invece dice...perchè sol7 non può diventare un si maggiore? In virtù che il suono si è contenuto nell'accordo di sol?

Allora sull'altro aspetto...
Bach è di una densità armonica pazzesca...al punto che con una sola melodia riesce a far sentire un'armonia a più parti...e questo è il caso...che ti sottopongo...la partita per flauto solo.
Mozart hai ragione...infatti noi pianisti usiamo Mozart per esercitarci sulla pulizia del suono...
Lo stesso dicasi per il canto...un mezzosoprano che canta Mozart...canta come un usignolo eh?

[video=youtube;tRqnU9JSBv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRqnU9JSBv4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;dd7Q7vhNB-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd7Q7vhNB-I[/video]

E questo un Mozartino di un signore che ha più di 80 anni e che torna a casa dopo decenni....se n'era andato quando era sparito lo zar...


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2011)

mi piacerebbe rispondere a _tono_, ma purtroppo non ho gli _strumenti_ adatti, mi manca la _chiave_ per aprire le porte del tuo mondo, il mio è un po' più in _basso_
ma non mi _adagio_, in questo forum di _triangoli _, la _musica_ può _presto_ cambiare


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Novembre 2011)

*free*

http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Schubert,_Franz



forse, ti è utile comunque.


Miciolidia.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2011)

.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Schubert,_Franz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;mLY_Ww8r7Sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLY_Ww8r7Sw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

[video=youtube;Vxv746pvVBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxv746pvVBA&feature=related[/video]

e qua nella versione generale suonata dall'autore in persona...
[video=youtube;ABiuqb6gDO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABiuqb6gDO0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

[video=youtube;pXBe8xPO0gE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXBe8xPO0gE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

*questa poi non la sapevo...*

[video=youtube;znlUBaLH2zY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znlUBaLH2zY&feature=related[/video]

Ecco il celeberrimo adagio dal Rach2...in una interessante interpretazione di una bravissima pianista...la Grimaud...

Ma non sapevo di sta roba qua io...

[video=youtube;gq28UQmxDnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq28UQmxDnw&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

[video=youtube;c5_r33sCLYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5_r33sCLYY&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Conte..oh...che bei regali.... grazie.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

quella di cui non sapevi è celeberrima... stracciano e rivestono qualsiasi cosa...

ma mi annoia e mi innervosisce quella voce.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

la Normannn non è un essere Umano, me ne sono fatta una ragione...è un Mistero.


Altro che Fatima.


Questi sono quelli veri.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

*Micio stasera o stanotte è così...*

Io odio tutta l'opera lirica...tranne che due mostri...Wagner per un verso...ma soprattutto lui Puccini...

[video=youtube;lAlBpJxMFFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAlBpJxMFFo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2011)

*Il Natale...che qua non si creda siano solo nenie e pastorali...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRTjsiNczpk&feature=related
[video=youtube;wRTjsiNczpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRTjsiNczpk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

*ma cazzo...*

[video=youtube;XEZXjW_s0Qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEZXjW_s0Qs&feature=related[/video]

Come non parlare del gigante di Bonn?
Nessun compositore come Beethoven dà grattacapi immensi agli interpreti.
Nessun musicista della storia visse in un mondo così puro e interiore.
La sordità come miracolo!
Ludwig non poteva ascoltare la musica degli altri, ma comporre solo quella che aveva dentro.

E cosa fa sto cazzone dopo aver messo a ferro e a fuoco la musica europea, segnando trasgressioni e scandali...ehi cazzo...ragazzi...con l'arietta della sonata 32 per pianoforte...scopre lo swing, ehi con la nona sinfonia dice al mondo, miei cari dopo di me nessuna musica sarà possibile?

Finisce con una serie di quartetti per archi uno più enigmatico dell'altro.

[video=youtube;9f5GqmSAaeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f5GqmSAaeI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;cmzZcnjiXKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmzZcnjiXKI[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;EQwf1-uSsz0]http://youtu.be/EQwf1-uSsz0[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;G44xHz5cd6E]http://youtu.be/G44xHz5cd6E[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2012)

.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> .


Grazie Quibbel...
Ho trovato su youtube...un bellissimo documentario su Stravinsky che è pur sempre il compositore più importante del secolo scorso...l'immenso geniale tuttologo...

[video=youtube;G85YXinRvBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G85YXinRvBY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;e9WFBmz0ejE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9WFBmz0ejE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Un bambino di 85 anni che gioca con la sua musica...mi fa morire...vuole dirigere...la sua musica...ma ehm...AHAHAHAHAH...non capisce che non sa dirigere...e gli orchestrali...insomma cercano di capire quello che vuole...

[video=youtube;C3s_CbOjiiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3s_CbOjiiA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Ecco cosa succede se Stravinsky incontra Benny Goodman...

[video=youtube;1udS3o5tVu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1udS3o5tVu4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

O di quella volta che incontrò...Bach!

[video=youtube;WQszFzbxwbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQszFzbxwbM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Qua recupera tutte le tecniche contrappuntistiche dei musicisti del 400!

[video=youtube;tmRFRA9mevA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmRFRA9mevA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Qui così come dire...russo...

[video=youtube;Z91FdT6QEj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z91FdT6QEj4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2012)

*1975*

6 anni volevo fare la cantante e cantavo la Raffa....

[video=youtube_share;rPAAoSFfFww]http://youtu.be/rPAAoSFfFww[/video]

[video=youtube_share;g-D3sv8emkc]http://youtu.be/g-D3sv8emkc[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2012)

*1979*

10 anni cantavo a squarciagola.....


[video=youtube_share;S8zgqKu58go]http://youtu.be/S8zgqKu58go[/video]


----------

